# San Jose Retriever Club, Red Bluff. CA



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

First trial of the year.....amazing new grounds, awesome food at the Ale and Quail Club.
Callbacks Limited:
1 Fen...Fangsrud
3 Yakkity....Patopea
4 Taz.....Stark
5 Pace....Sargenti
6 Tru.......Henninger
8 Rosa......Pleasant
9 Mojo......Fangsrud
11 Ringo......Sargenti
14 Brook......Moore
18 Raven......Palazzolo
19 Sailor.......Henninger
20 Arthur.....Pleasant
21 Whouper.....Woodyard
22 Blue........Bell
23 Tar.........Sargenti
24 Taylor.....Totten
27 Mia..........Underwood
30 Magic.......Sargenti
31 Abbea........Patopea
32 Deuce.......Pleasant
35 Slick.........Gulvin
36 Cannon.....Sargenti
37 Cash..........Totten
39 Dakota.......Patopea
40 Raven........Zahornacky
41 Lightning......Fangsrud
42 Shreck..........Sargenti
43 Trixie...........Henninger
44 Merlyn.........J. Patopea
46 Zeus...........Goodale
48 Take'Em.....Sargenti
56 Banner.........Woodyard
59 Ryder..........Terry
61 Reagan........Moore
63 Ruby...........Graves
64 Dolly...........Lavin
66 Miles...........Fangsrud
67 Lilly............Sargenti
68 Copper........Henninger
70 Dee.............Pleasant
72 Neon...........Gerhold
73 Butch...........Sargenti

42 dogs from 71 starters


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Thanks Lynn for the callbacks. I understand the Qual still has the 4th series to run in the morning with 24 callbacks running the 3rd. Don't know any more than that. 

Interestingly, out of 154 dogs in this event, 22 are Goldens. Seems like a larger number this year. Nice to see all the fluffies represented. 

Arleen


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

Limited Rotation 53, 35, 17
Scratches 49,65

Am. callbacks - 36 back
1,4,5,6,9,12,13,14,15,17,18,19,21,23,26,27,28,29,31,32,33,36,37,38,39,41,42,43,44,45,46,47,48,49,50,51
Scratches 16,25,35,52

Qual callbacks to water blind - 24 called back
1,2,3,4,6,8,12,13,14,15,17,20,22,23,25,26,27,28,29,32,35,37,39, 41 (yes)
DOnt know scratches


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2009)

labhauler said:


> 41 (yes)


Hmm, and who might that be? (Should that be "whom"?)


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

scratches to AM are: 16,25,35, & 52
Double land blind in the Open this morning, land and water blinds this morning in the AM....water should be cold.
The red bluffs here are exceedingly beautiful and the land owners oh so hospitable! Game feed free to everyone tonight. Shot 400 pheasants the afternoon we got here. Michael still has a sore shoulder.......
Q41 Rob Reuter, got his entry late to my house, sorry for the confusion.
Lynn


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2009)

Well darn Lynn, that's no fun. We can't start the bus on you or Rob. ;-)

Sounds like a beautiful site; wish we were there. We'll probably see you all next month after we get mama Jump back into form. I can't wait to see your young girl.


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Qual results as told to me by phone:

1. #8 War Eagle's Down N Dirty Dixie JH
2. #15 Ramblin Ritzy's Bye Bye Birdie
3. #27 Lassen Buckaroo
4. #3 Tombstone Gambler
RJ #2 Grouse Creek's Heidi Ho To Go MH

J #26 Heads Up Tracks In The Taiga JFTR
#35 Hawkeyes Iceman
#37 GoldNGuns Rough N Ready Rebel*** JH WC
#41 (Dog name not known as not on the running order on EE)

Congratulations everyone!

Arleen


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Uh oh, will there be any living with ACEBLDRS after this?

Good going Dixie and Josh!!!

Billy done good too.


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

callbacks to 4th:
Amateur:
4, 12,14,15, 18,19,23,26,27,28,29,31,36,41,42,43,50

I am happy to not be under the Bus Melanie!!!!! Working way too hard for that!

Limited callbacks:
big cut after water blind (very tough)
5,6,8,9,11,18,19,31.3644,46,56,67,70

second 1/2 of derby 2nd series to be run early in the morning......
Still beautiful, and the free game dinner is tonight!!! Wish yall were here!
Lynn


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Congratulations to Josh, Dixie and Billy for the win in the Qual!

Russ and Florence


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Congrats Josh


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

OPEN Results

1st #67 FC Adams Acre Water Lilly O-Marion Stroud H-Bill Sargenti
2nd #8 World Famous Wild Rose O-Gary Bechtel H-LuAnn Pleasant
3rd #44 FC Merlyn IV O-Jane & Jerry Patopea H-Jane
4th #9 FC Hardscrabble's Mojo O-Freeman & Toni Boyett H-Eric Fangsrud
RJ #47 FC AFC Pure Lab's Skys the Limit O/H Peter Goodale
Jams #70, #56, #36, #31, #19, #18, #11, #6 (***Updated***)

AMATEUR Results (I don't have the Jam's Sorry )

1st #50 Highstar Midnight Dream O-Peggy Levikow & Tammy Zahornacky H-Tammy (Qualifies for National Amateur)
2nd #15 AFC Valley Home Primetime O-Louise & Jim Gerhold H-Jim
3rd #18 Buck N Quick Pick O-Mary & Gary Ahlgren H-Gary
4th #19 FC Jazztime Empty Wallet O/H Steve Bechtel Jr
RJ #14 Robb's Mia Hambone O/H Richard Underwood

DERBY Results

1st #16 Nightwinds Sharp Shooter O-William Totten & John Payne H-Bill (Makes Derby List)
2nd #18 Spring Creek's Lena of Fowl Mouth O-Barney White H-Eric Fangsrud
3rd #5 Tru's Little Ceasar O-Amie Duke H-John Henninger
4th #26 Nightwings Marsh Leader O-Laurna & Steve Cote H-Steve
RJ #20 Bur Oak's Here's Winston O-Heidi Henningson & Gary Kavan H-Gary
Jams
# 21 AKA John Wayne O-Glenn & Robin Gulvin H-Robin
#22 Upon the Wings of an Answered Prayer O-Bill & Micki Petrovish H-Bill
#27 Port Costas Chantilly Lace O-Fred Warf & Tammy Zahornacky H-Tammy 

Great Trial, Fantastic Grounds, Excellent Food, Terrific Weather. Kudo's to San Jose Retriever Club!!!


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

CONGRATULTAIONS JOSH, "DIXIE" & BILLY ON YOUR QUALIFYING WIN!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

Holy Cow!

That qualifies Team Billy/Lilly for the National already!

And that should put Guide (Steve Cote) on the Derby List!

Congrats Josh!

Let's see....did I forget anyone? 

*Goooooooo Tammmmmy! You Rock!*


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Congrats, Tammy, on your Derby Jam.
Arleen


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

Troopers Mom said:


> Congrats, Tammy, on your Derby Jam.
> Arleen


Arleen, check the Am results. ;-)


----------



## Glenda Brown (Jun 23, 2003)

Congratulations Tammy on another big Amateur win!!!! I sure hope you are getting in shape for when Lacy moves into the big leagues!!!!

Will write you privately but am so proud of you.

Glenda


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Tammy and Peggy on the Am win. Also tammy on the Derby Jam.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Eric ,Freeman and Tony on the Open 4th.


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Melanie Foster said:


> Arleen, check the Am results. ;-)


Oh Geez, I was going through this so fast, I totally missed the AM results. My attention seems to be mostly with the Qual and Derby. Sorry Tammy, A big BIG Congratulations on the AM win. Melanie, thank you for pointing it out.
Arleen


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

Way to go Tammy!!!! You and your girls rock!!!
Suzanne B
P.S. Thanks for talking to Phil & Diana


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Results are up on Entry Express.
Thanks to the land owners for allowing us to hold a fantastic trial!! Thanks to everyone who helped us out, and
Congratulations to all who placed and jammed,
Lynn


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Hi Suzanne, You're very welcome!!!

Lynn,

Thanks for all the work you put in this week-end. SJRC should be very proud of the trial! 

Tammy


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Congratulations to all the dogs who placed or finished in the Open!

Thanks to the members of the San Jose Retriever Club, who made the Open a pleasure to judge - particularly Jeff Torrey, Luanne Pleasant, and Mike and Lynn Moore. Thanks also to Doris Fangsrud for her efforts in keeping the dogs coming to the line.

Thanks to the folks at Red Bank Outfitters for the great meals and especially for the chocolate chip cookies that were part of our lunches (they were really, really good)

Thanks to my co-judge, Don Simpson, who was a pleasure all weekend.

Yesterday morning, the sun was rising, casting its rays on the water, and lighting the hillside to the north. Off behind the hillside was a magnificent blue sky and a snow capped Mt. Shasta. Hard to imagine a better way to start a fourth series.

Thanks again to everyone, who made the weekend such a delight.


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

Thanks Ted, it was a picture perfect weekend, very UN san jose like. Usually raining......

The Ale & Quail were great hosts and made our lives easy. All six of our judges were wonderful.

Thanks for the congratulations, Billy and Dixie had a great weekend.

When I left the Ale & Quail this afternoon, Brian and his wife Shelly (the owners) had big smiles on their faces and told us it was a lot of fun and that they were looking forward to next year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I think we were just invited back!!!!!!!!!

Way to go Tammy, I am very happy for you. Congrats to Billy and LIlly and also to Luanne, and Gary Bechtel on Rosa's 2nd in the Open.

Hope everyone had a great time, and I hope we see all of you and more back next year.


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

A couple pics.


----------

